
Ask HN: How to structure a proper onboarding process for interns? - iamnotjasper
I am currently figuring out how to structure my company&#x27;s HR process for fall 2020 interns. I was wondering if there&#x27;s any HR managers or recruiters here on HN with experience structuring a hiring process from scratch. I am looking forward to learning more from this community!
======
giantg2
I'm not a manager, but we've had interns on our team. Our company recruits at
college job fairs, but I think anyone is able to apply online. They go through
an interview similar to any hiring interview.

If they are selected, then they go through 2 days of orientation with speakers
talking about the opportunities at the company, what makes us a great place to
work (even if we're not). Housing is provided at a local college if they are
from a distant area.

During their time at the company, they will have networking events and more
speakers every two weeks or so. They don't produce much output since they need
to get a machine and security assigned to them as well as learn the company
structure. The company views interns as a way to capture low-cost college
talent in a 'try before you buy' setting - they look for potential and hard to
find diversity categories while making the intern's experience easy.

------
mr_o47
Is it okay to what company is that

~~~
iamnotjasper
I am currently working with the marketing team at this real estate fintech
startup called Tellus.

